# Travel -- what every owner dreads. (I think?)



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey all, 

So some of you may recall my little vent before about a weekend I went home with Ellie. Well, I'm leaving for thanksgiving to go home and it's a 6 hour ride. Not only am I a little nervous about that, but just the whole thing in general. She will be back in a new place, with new people and sounds. I get so worried that she won't eat, she will be miserable, etc. My boyfriend always tells me I'm over worrying but I just wanted to hear thoughts from you all. Also, we are leaving at 4 AM so I am worried that will interrupt her natural sleep/wake cycle. 

The plan is, we are bringing her current cage/set up and leaving it there! So that will be nice so she's not squeezed in a super tight tupperwear (which is still better than nothing.) Today, I got her a huge cage.  that will be her new home set up.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would say just try and remain calm. If she knows you are stressed than you will stress her out. A 6 hour drive isn't too bad. It's great that you are bringing her current cage set up, that'll make it easier, just remember when she gets back and is in her new cage she may be a little stressed than too. 

A couple of things to remember, she might not eat a whole lot the first night. Don't freak out until the second night and see if she eats then. Bring syringes and baby food or wet cat food with you just in case. I find that if my guys get car sick they don't eat a whole lot that night. My vet is an hour away so these guys are pretty used to car travel. :lol:

Good luck. I know you have traveled with her before so just remember that you can do this and she is safest with you.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks! You are so right-- she will detect my nervousness, as will everyone around me. Last time she was alright, so I'll just hope the best for this time too (we will be gone a little longer than last time I travelled.) 

Thanks for the tips/suggestions!!


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I just wanted to say good luck with your travels!! I actually just traveled home from college with my hedgie. It went a lot better than expected  I'm sure you and Ellie will be fine!! Happy thanksgiving


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you thank you!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Try bringing some blankies that smell like home. It might help to have somewhere familiar to burrow into when there are so many new smells and sounds. I'm sure she'll be fine though. She clearly has someone who cares about her watching over her. Good luck!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I love that idea! Thank you so much!


----------

